# Tri valley



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I normally hunt Egypt Valley and have done fairly well there. But the last couple of years I have noticed that the Russian Olive brush is getting so bad that many of the areas are almost impenetrable. I am considering hunting TRI VALLEY wildlife area and would like any information from anyone that has hunted it in the past. Don't need your spot just your opinions of the quality of hunting there. I usually hunt well off the road so I don't encounter too much interference with other hunters, but some hunter effort by others is always welcome on a warm December day when everyone including the deer are just laying in the sun. Feel free to PM me if you would rather. 
FAB


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Thanks anyway guys, I'll spend a few days there during bow season and check it out.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry, just saw this. Lots of Amish hitting that area a few years ago so the numbers have been rebounding. Lots of yotes too. Get off the beaten path early & there are deer to be had.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Thank you for the come back sounds kind like the same thing at Egypt Valley. Most hunters there first day and close to the road. After that very little pressure. Yotes are taking over that area also. Some very big ones. I think all the reclaim areas are going to be about the same. But I do notice that Muskingham usually does about 40 to 50 % better harvest rate than Belmonte. Thanks again.


----------

